# Bow Hunter Rendezvous Return to Fairgrounds



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Friday through Sunday July 8-10 in Harrison the Michigan Bow Hunters will be hosting their 2016 MBH Rendezvous. The event has been hosted by MBH since 1982 and this is the 4th year the event will be at the l County Fairgrounds in Harrison. The event is open to the public at no charge. There will be an archery competition during the rendezvous that is part of the Michigan Bow Hunters Triple Crown. 

The Rendezvous archery competition is the second leg of the threeshoot state wide competition. While the shoot competition is a member’s event, the public can shoot the same course and not compete, or join MBH and compete in the final two events. The archery range is open 8am-5pm Saturday, and 8am-1pm Sunday. Competition scores must be turned in by 3pm Sunday. The cost for competition is only $8 for adults, and $6 youth (16 & under) and a family rate of $25. Compound bows, Recurve bows, and longbows welcome. Age classifications range from Cub (6-10), Youth, Young Adult, and adult class. 

There are other activities also happening on the Fairgrounds during the MBH rendezvous. These include a Trapping Seminar sponsored by the Michigan Trappers and Predator Callers Association, Geo Cache Seminar & Event, Skillet Toss, Digital Scavenger hunt, Youth & Adult Archery Area sponsored by MBH, Tomahawk Toughing Competition, and an Iron Man Archery Challenge where the proceeds go to the MBH Youth archery program which provides trophy’s for all youth classifications in the Triple Crown. Only the Tomahawk and Iron Man competitions are an additional cost of $1 per round. All activities open to the public. There will also be an Archery & Camping swap meet starting at 10am Saturday. Many old and new items to look over, we never know what we will see there! 

Camping is available for the weekend. The camping is similar to the Wilson State park Campground on Bud Lake. Full hook up for the big campers and a shady primitive area for tent campers. Costs vary with area and arrival date. Open to camping starting July 7th through the night of Sunday July 10th. Meet new people and sit around the campfire with us! 

Michigan Bow Hunters is a State-Wide Bow hunting organization dedicated to the promotion of bow hunting, bow hunting education, and Archery activities. MBH was founded in 1946 by a group of dedicated archers that felt the need to promote the bow and arrow as a means of hunting. That group originally formed from people from the Michigan Archers Association and the National Field Archers Associations. The MBH Rendezvous helps support state wide activities, please plan to attend!


----------

